# 209 Magnum Primers



## DROPPINEM

I Was Wondering What The Difference In Regular 209 And 209 Magnum Primer Is.the Reason For My Wondering Is That I Have A Cva Muzzleloader That Uses The 209 Primer And Would Like To Know If I Could Use A Magnum Primer.the Gun Is A Magnum Which Just Means You Can Use 150 Grains Of Powder.I JUST DONT KNOW IF IT WOULD BENEFIT ME OR IF WOULD BE A WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I didn't realize there were Magnum 209 Primers.  I just use Winchester 209 shotshell primers.  I used to reload shotgun shells, so I have about 1500 on hand.  If you're gun is Magnum capable, then I don't kinow why you wouldn't be able to use magnum primers.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

The magnum primers are used to ignite heavy charges of very slow burning powder like Blue Dot, or 296.

When used with faster burning powders, they will cause elevated pressures.

If the manual does not recommend using a magnum primer, then you are using your gun for test pressure vessel.  

There is no reason to use magnum primers if you are obtaining satisfactory results with standard primers.  Standard primers have different level of "hotness" (technical term "brisance"), so you might want to play around with different brands.


----------



## Stan in SC

I never heard of a "magnum" muzzle loader.??????????????

Stan


----------



## stevetarget

Stan in SC said:


> I never heard of a "magnum" muzzle loader.??????????????
> 
> Stan



  The Encore® 209x.50 Magnum, is one that comes to mind but there are many more.

 you probably should not use magnum primers in your muzzle loader, sometimes more is not better. Too much primer can move the sabot up the bore before the powder is fully lit according to the experts. this could cause a high pressure area much like an obstructed bore and swell your barrel


----------



## davis211

Stay away from the 209 Magnums.  The standard 209 is more than hot enough to ignite black powder.  I swaped out my 209 breechplug for the 25 acp converson and my groups went from 
3"(on a good day) to 1.5" in my Encore.  The 25 acp uses a CCI 400 small rifle primer.  Good luck.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

davis211 said:


> Stay away from the 209 Magnums.  The standard 209 is more than hot enough to ignite black powder.  I swaped out my 209 breechplug for the 25 acp converson and my groups went from
> 3"(on a good day) to 1.5" in my Encore.  The 25 acp uses a CCI 400 small rifle primer.  Good luck.




I wish someone would make a 25acp breach plug for the CVA  Hunterbolt.


----------



## davis211

Go to www.prbullet.com
You can get a piece that looks just like a 209 primer- it comes with a base and a punch.  You press your own small rifle primers into the piece and put it in your 209 primer slot.  It's a little cheaper than buying a new plug (or if they don't make your style).


----------



## DROPPINEM

*Thanks*

Thanks Davis211 I Called Them And They Were Out Of Stock On The Plugs For The Cva But He Give Me The Number To A Dealer Of His That May Have Them.i Called But No One Answered.i Will Try Again Later.there Is Some Cool Stuff On That Website,and I Will Be Shooting 25 Primers This Season.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Thanks davis 211,

Droppinem I found them online here and just ordered a kit.

http://muzzleloadingbullets.com/variflame_primer_adapter.html


----------



## DROPPINEM

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Thanks davis 211,
> 
> Droppinem I found them online here and just ordered a kit.
> 
> http://muzzleloadingbullets.com/variflame_primer_adapter.html



THANKS SMOKYMTNSMOKE.I JUST ORDERED MINE AS WELL.......MAN I LOVE THE GON FORUM


----------



## leoparddog

*25acp breech change for CVA Kodiak*

I don't know if anyone has tried these or not.  I've heard the vari-flame adapter does not work with all units.  I have found this company who makes a replacement breech plug that uses a 25acp case and either small rifle or small pistol primers.  This looks to be a better solution than an adapter.

I ordered mine last night for my new CVA Kodiak.  I'll post my findings as soon as I get to the range.  


http://muzzleloadingbullets.com/thompson_center_encore.html#breechplug


----------



## WTM45

In a muzzleloader, you might not even notice a difference between a regular 209 shotshell primer and a magnum 209 primer.

It you do, it will be noticed on the paper.  Sometimes groups open up, sometimes they tighten.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

*CVA Hunterbolt, Variflame adapter, Optima breech plug*

Here's my experience with the VariFlame adapters.

Here's are the two CVA breech plugs...










I have a CVA Hunterbolt, it came with the slotted plug on the left. The slots do not contain the fire from the VariFlame adapter and did not ignite my 777 pellets. I emailed the maker of the VariFlame and he told me that these were not intended for pellets as pellets needed more fire to light them up. Well, I have a lot of pellets and I get pretty good performance with them from my Hunterbolt so I purchased the breech plug on the right which is meant for the Optima and the Kodiak. It fit perfectly in my Hunterbolt.

I was at the range this past Saturday to try them out and had perfect results with the VariFlame adapters, The Optima breech plug and 777 pellets. Once I run out of the pellets I'll be moving to the Blackhorn 209 powder. YMMV!


----------



## DROPPINEM

UPDATE***.....I just wanted everyone to know that the .25 acp conversion kit worked out good.The ONLY problem i had was that the casings were a little too long.I had to file down the casings a little to get the gun to close back and to allow the hammer to cock without excessive force.....


----------

